# America's Got Talent 2012 thread



## oldschoolecw

From 5/21/12

Howard Stern Makes 7-Year-Old Cry!








Best dog act I have ever seen


----------



## oldschoolecw

Why is the embedding not working?

Figured it out


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Those two acts made the night for sure.

But the overall show went to the dogs (amazing):

http://www.nbc.com/americas-got-talent/video/the-olate-dogs/1402795#.T7vDpw3aPHk.email


----------



## oldschoolecw

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Those two acts made the night for sure.
> 
> But the overall show went to the dogs (amazing):
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/americas-got-talent/video/the-olate-dogs/1402795#.T7vDpw3aPHk.email


For a trials episode it was my favorite one over the past 7 seasons, lots of great stuff last night


----------



## Holydoc

I feel that children should not be allowed on these type of shows and last night proved that. They are not emotionally equipped for rejection and thus it is cruel to have them subjected to rejection in front of so many people. The parents should be ashamed.

As far as the dog act, I thought it was a legitimate talent and very well done. This is indeed a talent and worthy of the show unlike the many self-mutilation acts (I am looking at you Mr. Needle through the chin and you Mr. Kick in the Package) that they have.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Holydoc said:


> I feel that children should not be allowed on these type of shows and last night proved that. They are not emotionally equipped for rejection and thus it is cruel to have them subjected to rejection in front of so many people. The parents should be ashamed.
> 
> As far as the dog act, I thought it was a legitimate talent and very well done. This is indeed a talent and worthy of the show unlike the many self-mutilation acts (I am looking at you Mr. Needle through the chin and you Mr. Kick in the Package) that they have.


Age limit, minimum 16 years of age

Yeah, I hate those self-mutilation acts, they are grouse and stupid


----------



## spartanstew

Holydoc said:


> This is indeed a talent and worthy of the show unlike the many self-mutilation acts (I am looking at you Mr. Needle through the chin and you Mr. Kick in the Package) that they have.


Agreed. The worst part about these types of acts is that this is one of the few prime time shows I can watch with my kids - and they love it. But I have to fastforward through these types of acts and sometimes I don't know when they're coming. Last night had the guy getting hit in the nuts over and over. I don't really want my 6 year old watching that, but by the time I realized what was happening it was too late.


----------



## Nick

spartanstew said:


> ...by the time I realized what was happening it was too late.


What has been seen, cannot be unseen.


----------



## dpeters11

I wasn't sure about Howard, never listened to his radio show really, but didn't seem like my kind of thing. But he's fantastic on AGT. It is nice to have an American born judge again, though nothing against Brits or Canucks.


----------



## oldschoolecw

dpeters11 said:



> I wasn't sure about Howard, never listened to his radio show really, but didn't seem like my kind of thing. But he's fantastic on AGT. It is nice to have an American born judge again, though nothing against Brits or Canucks.


And this is my Stage was one very funny comment :lol: And I think it took Howie and Sharon by surprise :lol:


----------



## lparsons21

Holydoc said:


> I feel that children should not be allowed on these type of shows and last night proved that. They are not emotionally equipped for rejection and thus it is cruel to have them subjected to rejection in front of so many people. The parents should be ashamed.


Since the premise of the show is to find a new headliner for a Vegas act, how can children be in there to win? If they won the show, I don't think they can do a headliner show because of their age and headliner shows are all night shows.


----------



## Nick

lparsons21 said:


> Since the premise of the show is to find a new headliner for a Vegas act, how can children be in there to win? If they won the show, I don't think they can do a headliner show because of their age and headliner shows are all night shows.


That may be the premise, but the _purpose_ of the show is to make money. Few, if any kids' acts will be signed in Vegas. But kids' acts attract tv viewers, and the more tv viewers the show has, the more money it rakes in.


----------



## Holydoc

Nick said:


> That may be the premise, but the _purpose_ of the show is to make money. Few, if any kids' acts will be signed in Vegas. But kids' acts attract tv viewers, and the more tv viewers the show has, the more money it rakes in.


Which tells you a lot about the Nielson rating viewers. These viewers are 18-49 year olds who cannot afford a DVR, who watch all commercials, who only go out on Fridays (day where the networks put shows to die), who watch shows according to what day they fall on, who will watch a bad show because they are too lazy to press the remote to turn the channel after a good show ends, and who enjoy watching young children be emotionally exploited infront of millions of people.

I consider myself a TV viewer between the ages of 18-49 who has two DVRs, never watches commercials, never watches a show the time it broadcasts, is not constrained on when I do my activities, tape shows on the basis if they are worth watching not because of what day or what show they follow, and hate to see small children exploited emotionally on tv for a goal they can never achieve. I.E., I could never be a Nielsen ratings viewer.


----------



## dpeters11

On a plus side, if a kid won, they would have a chance to live to see that last annuity payment without having to put it through their estate or take the lump sum. Forty years just seems like a long time.

Of course if someone gets a gig like Terry Fator, they really don't need that million bucks.


----------



## oldschoolecw

If a kid was going to win, it would have been Jackie Evancho and she should have won IMO


----------



## Nick

oldschoolecw said:


> If a kid was going to win, it would have been Jackie Evancho and she should have won IMO


I don't watch the show, so thanks for the heads-up.

*Jackie Evancho * - The Voice of an Angel
[YOUTUBEHD]SKhmFSV-XB0[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## oldschoolecw

Nick said:


> I don't watch the show, so thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> *Jackie Evancho * - The Voice of an Angel
> [YOUTUBEHD]SKhmFSV-XB0[/YOUTUBEHD]


She was amazing


----------



## dpeters11

"oldschoolecw" said:


> If a kid was going to win, it would have been Jackie Evancho and she should have won IMO


I'm not sure it really mattered. She was still number one on the Billboard classical artists charts for 2011.


----------



## Henry

Too bad she didn't know that you don't roll the "*r*" in Ma*r*ia.


----------



## antennas

Really she's too good.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Speaking as a pro, she's OK. She sounds like a frog and needs a lot of work.


----------



## Henry

RasputinAXP said:



> Speaking as a pro, she's OK. She sounds like a frog and needs a lot of work.


LOL and +1.

She'll come around. Her handlers need some work, though.

I like AGT. It's a hodgepodge of different meanings for the word "entertainment". Sometimes goofy, sometime irreverant and corny, sometimes just plain good ... and bad, but always entertaining. Gotta luv it!

Howard (I've never been a fan) brings a new and funny presence to the show. If he made a youngster cry, I don't blame him ... that goes to the stage mom or dad that put that child on public display in the first place.

I love it when they (the judges) spite each other an allow a bad act to go to Vegas, knowing full well that the act will not survive it.

Too bad they can't do auditions forever.


----------



## RasputinAXP

And another one bites the dust: 


> He's got talent - and a lot of explaining to do.
> 
> Sgt. Timothy Michael Poe, a country-Western-singing National Guard veteran who knocked the socks off judges on "America's Got Talent" Monday night, is a stutterer who claims to have suffered a brain injury during a 2009 tour of duty in Afghanistan - but military officials said yesterday he had never been wounded.
> 
> Poe, whose silky smooth rendition of Garth Brooks' "If Tomorrow Never Comes" left dozens in the studio audience crying, said he began to stutter three years ago when he was hurt attempting to shield his men from a rocket-propelled-grenade blast and now can speak clearly only when he sings.
> 
> But the Minnesota National Guard said yesterday that Poe was never injured in the line of duty, nor did he serve in the military for 14 years as he claimed on national TV.


http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/talented_liar_dEG81EH8MkLd30jbOGfx8I


----------



## hdtvfan0001

It seems somewhat of an interesting coincidence that in the same year they add Howard Stern...the whacko acts seem to be coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Henry

RasputinAXP said:


> And another one bites the dust:
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/talented_liar_dEG81EH8MkLd30jbOGfx8I


I don't imagine he'll even get to Vegas on AGT's dime.


----------



## Henry

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It seems somewhat of an interesting coincidence that in the same year they add Howard Stern...the whacko acts seem to be coming out of the woodwork.


Oh Gosh no. "Whacko" acts have always been a staple of AGT. Remember "_Prince Poppycock_" ?


----------



## Renard

Check this out


----------



## spartanstew

Henry said:


> Oh Gosh no. "Whacko" acts have always been a staple of AGT. Remember "_Prince Poppycock_" ?


Probably my favorite act ever.


----------



## dpeters11

I wonder why he only served in Afghanistan for a month. Is that unusual if there is no injury? He has said its not uncommon for records to go missing, but he said he couldn't produce proof.


----------



## dpeters11

"Henry" said:


> I don't imagine he'll even get to Vegas on AGT's dime.


They've made even more famous acts disappear before, or at least one.


----------



## VDP07

dpeters11 said:


> They've made even more famous acts disappear before, or at least one.


Forget about the back story on him. Based on his talent alone, IMHO, he should in no way make it to Vegas. I laughed when Howie said he was a "Phenominal Talent". I hate it that these talent shows "Cherry Pick" individuals to promote via personal stories. It has nothing at all to do with their talent and shouldn't play in to it.


----------



## James Long

If they were honest about trying to find a million dollar talent there would be a lot less acts going to Vegas. When they use "you're not a million dollar act" as an excuse for giving someone a no it makes me wonder why the consider the flops they pass million dollar acts.

A couple of years ago when they introduced the mass Vegas elimination at the airport it seemed to take the pressure off of just how strict the judges needed to be at the "auditions". When most of the "going to Vegas" acts end up winning a trip to Vegas and no further chance to perform they can reward non million dollar acts.

If "worth a million dollars" was the true standard for going to Vegas the show would be rejecting nearly all of the acts and would be fairly cynical.

The show itself has been annoying me more this year than in past years because of the way they edit together clips of stuff we have not seen yet. I don't want to see acts before they take the stage. (The pre-interview segements are ok, but stop showing people's stage performances before they are introduced.) There are also a lot of acts that get short clip passes to Vegas.

The overall fakeness of the show also gets to me. I know that the "auditions" we see on TV are not off the street performances. There are levels that lead up to getting in front of the celebrity judges. When the judges complain about an act being a complete waste of time that is an act that was INVITED to perform on stage by the producers. All of the crowd shots of the acts filling a conference center in costume or lined up seem contrived as well.

After the then 11 year old Bianca Ryan won the first season I got tired of little girls singing "you're going to love me". Terry Fator from season 2 is probably the best talent the show has seen. It has been a male singer winning the show for the past four seasons. None have succeeded as much as Terry.

And yet I watch.


----------



## Henry

spartanstew said:


> Probably my favorite act ever.


They can be a hoot! :lol:

Oops! Hit "send" too soon.

I was one of those that actually liked _Poppycock_. But alas, attempting to sing Nessum Dorma (sp?) at the end did him in.


----------



## Henry

dpeters11 said:


> They've made even more famous acts disappear before, or at least one.


Yep, +1


----------



## Henry

James Long said:


> [...] And yet I watch.


Me too. A lot of the acts going to Vegas are baaaaaaaad. Even some of those that make it past Vegas, are questionable.

Besides _Fator, _I don't care what the winning act does after the show ends its prime time run.

I am well entertained by the antics of both the wannabes and the judges... and I don't take any of it seriously.


----------



## spartanstew

I just wish they'd show more acts and less "background". I don't care if someone's dog has one leg or their Dad is a crossdresser, I just want to see the acts. I ff through all the fluff and as a result, the show only takes about 20 minutes to watch. They could show twice as many acts if they wanted to. Tuesday night, I think they showed about 6 actual performances in an hour. Pitiful.

And while I like Howard, it's starting to become the Howard show. First his Dad, then Robin, and he gets on stage at least once an episode. Throttle him back a bit.


----------



## Blurayfan

America's Got Talent' Contestant Tim Poe Apologizes



tv.msn.com said:


> "I would like to take the time to tell the American people how truly sorry I am that they had to endure the incomplete facts," Poe told the New York Post in an email interview. "I understand how they feel."





tv.msn.com said:


> Poe provided the Post with his retirement orders, which indicate that he suffers from an "injury or disease received in the line of duty as a direct result of armed conflict or caused by an instrumentality of war and incurred in the line of duty during a period of war."


----------



## TBlazer07

I've been a Howard fan since he first started in NY over 30 years ago I've also been a AGT fan since it first started but all I can say is:

*BRING BACK PIERS!*

His "dry humor" is missed with Howard who (despite what he says on the radio) rarely "X"'s anyone and certainly doesn't "tell it like it is" as Piers did or they are editing it out.

I also didn't like the "live comments" from the audience which they seemed to cut out last week. It was as "random" as a reality show is "unscripted."


----------



## Henry

I don't want _Piers_ back, except maybe as a parking valet for _Sharon_. If I want a Brit to insult the efforts of a contestant, I can always tune in to The X Factor.

I haven't been a fan of _Howard's_ in the past ... I am now - at least on TV. So far, he hasn't violated any Network Standards or done anything that can be interpreted as gross. IMHO much of what he has done since joining the panel has probably been fed to him by the Producers.

Has anyone noticed if the viewership has moved up or down since he came on board? Not that it matters to me.


----------



## James Long

Henry said:


> Has anyone noticed if the viewership has moved up or down since he came on board? Not that it matters to me.


According to the wikipedia this season's premier had the lowest number of viewers of any premier so far and was below the average viewers per show for each season except the first.

Of course, premier viewers are sight unseen based on the promos and other stuff going on. The show seems to be doing better since the premier ... perhaps the premier was scheduled too early?


----------



## Henry

Thanks, James.


----------



## Sixto

James Long said:


> According to the wikipedia this season's premier had the lowest number of viewers of any premier so far and was below the average viewers per show for each season except the first.
> 
> Of course, premier viewers are sight unseen based on the promos and other stuff going on. The show seems to be doing better since the premier ... perhaps the premier was scheduled too early?


It was scheduled against the finale of other shows. Other years it wasn't.

2006: 6/21
2007: 6/5
2008: 6/17
2009: 6/23
2010: 6/1
2011: 5/31
2012: 5/14

I've not watched the show before, but figured would watch with Howard this year.


----------



## TBlazer07

Henry said:


> Has anyone noticed if the viewership has moved up or down since he came on board? Not that it matters to me.


 Obviously it does matter or you would not have asked. :grin::lol:

Anyway, to answer your question they pushed the show up earlier this year but it's premier was up against a couple finales including Dancing With The Stars, the Bachelorette, Bones & House and it did lousy.

In the weeks following it was on top of the ratings in total viewers.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/en...t-talent-howard-stern-top-monday-ratings.html


----------



## Henry

TBlazer07 said:


> Obviously it does matter or you would not have asked. :grin::lol:
> 
> Anyway, to answer your question they pushed the show up earlier this year but it's premier was up against a couple finales including Dancing With The Stars, the Bachelorette, Bones & House and it did lousy.
> 
> In the weeks following it was on top of the ratings in total viewers.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/en...t-talent-howard-stern-top-monday-ratings.html


It's the truth, _TBlazer_, I really don't care.

I was simply asking because your previous post wanted _Piers _back. The implication being that _Howard _was somehow hurting the program.

Thanks to the info from you and James, I don't think that's an issue.


----------



## TBlazer07

Henry said:


> It's the truth, _TBlazer_, I really don't care.
> 
> I was simply asking because your previous post wanted _Piers _back. *The implication being that Howard was somehow hurting the program. *
> 
> Thanks to the info from you and James, I don't think that's an issue.


I don't think Howard is hurting the show at all, in fact it is the opposite. I just preferred Piers because I felt he was more of a "judge" and sometimes his brutal honesty was hysterical and his "feud" with Howie was great. Now it's just a lovefest of putting through a bunch of crappy acts. Howard said he was going to be honest with everyone as a judge but he's as bad or worse than the other 2 when it comes to "judging." He likes everything.


----------



## Henry

TBlazer07 said:


> I don't think Howard is hurting the show at all, in fact it is the opposite. I just preferred Piers because I felt he was more of a "judge" and sometimes his brutal honesty was hysterical and his "feud" with Howie was great. Now it's just a lovefest of putting through a bunch of crappy acts. Howard said he was going to be honest with everyone as a judge but he's as bad or worse than the other 2 when it comes to "judging." He likes everything.


I can assure you that when the time comes and _AGT_ needs more drama in the panel, you'll get your "feud". 

My thinking is that _Howard_ is being short-leashed for this season as a way of showing to the public that he's not an out-of-control loose cannon. After that, watch out! :eek2:

I don't take the premise of this show very seriously. It's just mindless entertainment. One act sings, another squeals; one has dogs, and the other has a sleepy pig. :lol:

At times, behind-the-scenes is more entertaining. There are changes there too. First we had _Regis_; then_ Jerry_; and now _Nick_ ... why not change the judges from time-to-time as well? It's not like they require any special talent. Does it really matter if a judge gets replaced? That too is part of the show. _Howard_ is a great comical contrast to the grumpy _Piers_. That there are judging panel changes is just par for the course ... and expected.

It's fun .. bring it on!


----------



## elaclair

James Long said:


> The overall fakeness of the show also gets to me. I know that the "auditions" we see on TV are not off the street performances. There are levels that lead up to getting in front of the celebrity judges. When the judges complain about an act being a complete waste of time that is an act that was INVITED to perform on stage by the producers. All of the crowd shots of the acts filling a conference center in costume or lined up seem contrived as well.


I auditioned in LA a couple of seasons ago, and the crowd part filling up the rooms and lining up on the street is (was?) accurate...there was a guy in a spandex outfit and about a million colored boas that I truly would have liked to have seen on TV just to find out what the hell he was going to do with all those feathers.....

At least for the singers, the actual audition was two levels removed from getting on stage, and yeah, they definitely cherry pick a few "crowd pleasers" that bypass the audition phase completely....


----------



## Henry

elaclair said:


> *I auditioned in LA a couple of seasons ago*, and the crowd part filling up the rooms and lining up on the street is (was?) accurate...there was a guy in a spandex outfit and about a million colored boas that I truly would have liked to have seen on TV just to find out what the hell he was going to do with all those feathers.....
> 
> At least for the singers, the actual audition was two levels removed from getting on stage, and yeah, they definitely cherry pick a few "crowd pleasers" that bypass the audition phase completely....


So which act and season were you?


----------



## elaclair

Henry said:


> So which act and season were you?


It was season 5, and never you mind which act I was....


----------



## James Long

elaclair said:


> It was season 5, and never you mind which act I was....


Prince Poppycock? :eek2:

(Show Recap)


----------



## Henry

elaclair said:


> It was season 5, and never you mind which act I was....


No problem, I will respect your privacy. But then again, I really like James' response!


----------



## elaclair

James Long said:


> Prince Poppycock? :eek2:
> 
> (Show Recap)


LOL, no I could never walk in those heels......

I didn't make it past the second screening, so I didn't get on stage, but now that I know what goes on backstage, if I decide to do it again, I'll probably get my 90 seconds of fame....


----------



## James Long

elaclair said:


> I didn't make it past the second screening, so I didn't get on stage, but now that I know what goes on backstage, if I decide to do it again, I'll probably get my 90 seconds of fame....


We'll keep our eyes open next season for a dog act.


----------



## Sixto

Good show the last two nights. Only 1 kid I wanted to see get thru that didn't.


----------



## lparsons21

I'm a bit addicted to this show, but I have to say that so far this season the talent shown on TV hasn't been of winning quality and we're seeing way too much of Nick and the judges and not enough of the acts.

And the one irritant in the back of my mind is that at the end, it will be another singer that wins, just like every other year.


----------



## James Long

Even the ventriloquist was a great singer.


----------



## Henry

lparsons21 said:


> I'm a bit addicted to this show, but I have to say that so far this season the talent shown on TV hasn't been of winning quality and we're seeing way too much of Nick and the judges and not enough of the acts.
> 
> And the one irritant in the back of my mind is that at the end, it will be another singer that wins, just like every other year.


I look at it like this: _When an act comes along that I really like, I ask myself if it's good enough for me to watch and be entertained for an entire hour? _

The slightest hesitation on my part in answering that question. usually answers the question.


----------



## dpeters11

Sharon says she's leaving, after NBC didn't choose Jack as a contestant on Stars Earn Stripes because of his MS.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...alent-jack-osbourne-stars-earn-stripes-358705


----------



## Blurayfan

"dpeters11" said:


> Sharon says she's leaving, after NBC didn't choose Jack as a contestant on Stars Earn Stripes because of his MS.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/sharon-osbourne-americas-got-talent-jack-osbourne-stars-earn-stripes-358705


If what Sharon claims is true NBC and Stars earn Stripes producers should be ashamed of their actions. Sharon could very easily file a lawsuit against those involved for discrimination.


----------



## Henry

Blurayfan said:


> If what Sharon claims is true NBC and Stars earn Stripes producers should be ashamed of their actions. Sharon could very easily file a lawsuit against those involved for discrimination.


It's a bit convoluted. There was Good Faith, but no signed contract. Sorry to see her go. She was perhaps AGT's best judge.


----------



## dpeters11

"Blurayfan" said:


> If what Sharon claims is true NBC and Stars earn Stripes producers should be ashamed of their actions. Sharon could very easily file a lawsuit against those involved for discrimination.


Not necessarily. Especially if he is having symptoms, they may have legitimate concerns. This is apparently a show that includes military type training and they claim, live ammo.


----------



## gaperrine

Blurayfan said:


> If what Sharon claims is true NBC and Stars earn Stripes producers should be ashamed of their actions. Sharon could very easily file a lawsuit against those involved for discrimination.


Why would Sharon file a lawsuit? Jack is the one being discriminated against.


----------



## dpeters11

I don't think we can say he was being discriminated against.


----------



## 1953

I realize most of you will disagree with me yet I believe AGT will soon have run its course. BringIng Stern on was an obvious successful move to create boost interest, create real and or unreal drama. A mthod to create a carnival side show if you will. Sharon's leaving is a true loss especially if she leaves during the season. Too much attention is being pulled away from the performers. AGT should not be a show with a subplot about the judges. If you really, really stretch your imagination AGT could be considered a new "The Howard Stern Show". The two other judges and Nick are his sidekicks and the AGT contestants the guests on his show. 

Let's be real. Way down deep AGT's number one priority has nothing to do with sincerely making unknowns "star" performers. They could let a smoking monkey win and the public would still tune in. It would be interesting to know what percentage of the shows multi year viewers have kept track or even care where the past winners and contestants are today. The whole AGT enterprise with its on air and followup tours and such is one massive money making machine.

Now you may begin slashing and ripping me to shreds.


----------



## James Long

In agreement with your comments, AGT will be on the air as long as it is making money. Just like American Idol.

Piers has better things to do now and especially with the schedule for the live shows being off AGT allows him to concentrate on those other things. As the last original judge he had done his time.

The Howie/Howard battles are annoying ... and if Sharon needed a reason to say that she had done her time this would be a good last season for her. It is a good opportunity to move on. She has promised to stay for the rest of the season ... so the exit should be graceful.

I wish there were less acts that people love to hate. The coming "Judge's Saves" will probably bring a couple back for a second death.

In the talent shows of old it was about the talent ... not building stars over the course of a season. Bringing talented people on for one episode and giving them a chance to amaze. No long repeated stories. Just the talent.


----------



## Henry

This is just fun, guys, lighten up a bit. 

You are absolutely right, 1953, but you have to admit the "smoking monkeys" are funny! This is the most fun since "The Ted Mack Amateur Hour".

AGT, IMHO, is not really the "New Howard Stern Show". If it were, he would have been cancelled by now. And judge _v_ judge is not new ... remember the_ Hoff and Piers _exchanges? .. or _Len and Bruno_? ... _or Adam and Christina_? &#8230; or even _Simon_ and, well &#8230; _everybody?!_ 

It's still making money because it entertains ... cheesy, yes; but entertaining. Every once in a while, a good act shows up that actually has talent AND wins, but they don't seem to draw too many contestants like _Fator _any more. 

IMO, most people tune in for the bad acts and the judges' antics. It's a form of the 70's variety shows &#8230; _Carol Burnett & Co., Sonny & Cher, Dean Martin Comedy Hour_, etc., just not as talented or funny as those classics.

So _Sharon_ has a beef with NBC and decides this is her swan season. Ok. Get someone else to replace her and keep the fun coming for as long as they can &#8230; because if there is one thing that's for sure, it's that NBC will unlatch itself from this baby the minute it stops making money.

Meanwhile, have some fun!


----------



## Doug Brott

I didn't watch this year and interestingly enough didn't miss it.


----------



## Henry

Doug Brott said:


> I didn't watch this year and interestingly enough didn't miss it.


Then you simply don't know what you're missing? Seems fair... :sure:


----------



## James Long

They need to have a good winner this year ... another "should have been on American Idol and lost" contestant isn't worth watching.


----------



## Henry

James Long said:


> They need to have a good winner this year ... another "should have been on American Idol and lost" contestant isn't worth watching.


I hope so, but history with this show pretty much says, "uh-uh".

All indications are that a singer will not win it ... so my bet's on the dog act.


----------



## pfp

I fast forward through everything but the acts performance so I have no idea what judge antics are going on nor do i really care.


----------



## 1953

pfp said:


> I fast forward through everything but the acts performance so I have no idea what judge antics are going on nor do i really care.


 I fast forward through everything but the commericals!

Ah few posts back Henry said "...have some fun" so I'm havin' sum fun.


----------



## dpeters11

So, any thoughts on who should replace Sharon?


----------



## Henry

1953 said:


> I fast forward through everything but the commericals!
> 
> Ah few posts back Henry said "...have some fun" so I'm havin' sum fun.


*Good for you, 1953!!!*


----------



## 1953

dpeters11 said:


> So, any thoughts on who should replace Sharon?


Glenn Beck (I have withdrawn Glenn Beck). See post http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=3074210&postcount=77


----------



## Henry

1953 said:


> G---- B---


tsk, tsk ... This is a politics-free zone, 1953. You don't want to get into trouble with the Mods.


----------



## 1953

Henry said:


> tsk, tsk ... This is a politics-free zone, 1953. You don't want to get into trouble with the Mods.


Okay I withdraw Glenn Beck and suggest Don Imus. He and Stern are already such close friends. I would also suggest Howie be moved to the middle judges chair so that Stern & Imus do not spend all their time talking radio shop. :grin:


----------



## Henry

I would recommend the only REAL and TALENTED winner of AGT ever ... Terry Fator _(God, I'd love to be a fly on the wall during those negotiations)._


----------



## James Long

dpeters11 said:


> So, any thoughts on who should replace Sharon?


Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Henry

James Long said:


> Lindsay Lohan


Yeah, like _Macy Gray_ and other inanimate objects.


----------



## looknow12

Anyone know wht channel to find it on Directv? They are airing nfl preseason currently.


----------



## TBlazer07

looknow12 said:


> Anyone know wht channel to find it on Directv? They are airing nfl preseason currently.


 It seems it's not on at all on DirecTV in our area. I just noticed it wasn't recording and then found it on NYC NBC Sub-Channel 4-2 via my antenna. Very strange that they don't air the AGT results show on the main network channel in NY area.


----------



## looknow12

TBlazer07 said:


> It seems it's not on at all on DirecTV in our area. I just noticed it wasn't recording and then found it on NYC NBC Sub-Channel 4-2 via my antenna. Very strange that they don't air the AGT results show on the main network channel in NY area.


Agreed. Surely AGT has larger ratings then a preseason NFL game. However there may have been some sort of contractual obligation to air the game.


----------



## TBlazer07

looknow12 said:


> Agreed. Surely AGT has larger ratings then a preseason NFL game. However there may have been some sort of contractual obligation to air the game.


 Yea, but in that case they would put it on at 4AM or some ungodly hour not just cancel it. There isn't even a note on wnbcny.com.

From their Twitter feed:
_The #Giants/#Patriots game airs on #NBC4NY tonight at 7, and the semis of #AGT will air on NY Nonstop. Channel guide: http://t.co/kiDBNDFB

_(NY Nonstop is 4-2 - too bad for DirecTV folks in NY area without an antenna)


----------



## Blurayfan

"TBlazer07" said:


> Yea, but in that case they would put it on at 4AM or some ungodly hour not just cancel it. There isn't even a note on wnbcny.com.
> 
> From their Twitter feed:
> The #Giants/#Patriots game airs on #NBC4NY tonight at 7, and the semis of #AGT will air on NY Nonstop. Channel guide: http://t.co/kiDBNDFB
> 
> (NY Nonstop is 4-2 - too bad for DirecTV folks in NY area without an antenna)


In addition to the live showing on the OTA sub-channel I've read the results will air Sunday at 2:00 AM for the area.


----------



## TBlazer07

Blurayfan said:


> In addition to the live showing on the OTA sub-channel I've read the results will air Sunday at 2:00 AM for the area.


 I see it at 8PM EDST on Sunday for WNBC-NY-4. A bit late for the "surprise" factor. :sure:


----------



## Blurayfan

"TBlazer07" said:


> I see it at 8PM EDST on Sunday for WNBC-NY-4. A bit late for the "surprise" factor. :sure:


I agree it sure is late. I hope most of the viewers who like the show were able to view it through the live OTA feed. IMO this sucks to have a show bumped, the game should have been scheduled for a Saturday or Sunday not a weekday.


----------



## Henry

I read somewhere that Stern had a run-in with NBC brass over a comment he made on his radio show regarding Leno. 

The run-in included some kind of threat to Stern. Yep, that's the ticket, NBC ... I'm sure he'll shut up now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

We've followed this show for years since the beginning.

Our take is that this is one of the weaker final groups in years.

We also suspect Mr. Stern is one step from being removed...likely at the end of this season.

Disappointing.


----------



## 1953

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We've followed this show for years since the beginning.
> 
> Our take is that this is one of the weaker final groups in years.
> 
> We also suspect Mr. Stern is one step from being removed...likely at the end of this season.
> 
> Disappointing.


Why do you suspect Stern is one step from being removed?


----------



## Henry

Good question, 1953 ... if I were Stern, I'd be feeling rather encouraged by the media's attention to the NBC rebuff. Even if Stern is seen as a bad addition to AGT, changing him out now, and at the same time that they try to replace Osbourne, would send the wrong message, no?


----------



## 1953

Would be a rather tight spot for NBC. Add the Leno decline then the spot gets even tighter.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

1953 said:


> Why do you suspect Stern is one step from being removed?


In reading 2 separate pieces in trade publications since April...the same questions about his longevity on the show were in play. This past week's show was a culmination example of the excessively-negative aura he has exuded to this family-oriented talent show.

No doubt Howard has his loyal fan base. And while his observations are often accurate...the way he communicates things resemble his radio show more than appropriate for a mainstream audience - very cold and blunt at times. That is what is being discussed in the trade publications, and there is speculation he may not get his contract renewed for that same reason.


----------



## lparsons21

I for one won't miss him if he goes. His incessant need to be center of attention all the time just grates with me.

It seems that every year we see more of the judges and Nick and less of the talent. IMO, they aren't the reason I watch the show. Glad the 30skip works through the showings so I can skip past much of the BS all the judges are throwing out all too often.


----------



## Henry

I agree with 1953... NBC may well be in a tight spot. IMHO, they may do it, though. It wouldn't be the first time that network made an imbecilic move.

I've never been a Stern fan so it really doesn't matter to me what happens to him. I once read that his Sirius contract was for $200 million. By comparison, his sojourn at AGT would seem as significant as a part-time job.

Stern adds to the fun with his irreverence and, sometimes, rude behavior - some of it schtik and some of it not. His feud with Howie may or may not be real, but it was predictable. Like Piers before him, Stern can be funny at one point and enfuriating the next.

The show is attractive for its pitting of unrefined talent in the quest for $1 million. To this day, I consider Terry Fator an abberation of Cowel's intent. Terry has done what no other winner has - he has shown true talent and has made it big.

I don't take the show seriously, nor do I hang on every word spoken by the judges, although I hasten to add that without the kind of judges there, the show would fall flat.

But I like it ... Stern and all. It's just fun to watch.


----------

